# photos from today.. sillys



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

Today the girls got to have their "Nutty Noodle" soak food after a week without! They were very excited and ate it up. They also got some rice and veggies for dinner. They both crashed and are taking a nap. So cute.

They got some new goodies... a honey seed treat, and two toys. 









Piper loves her little foraging basket toy









Niece was trying to take a picture of Piper with her phone, but Piper jumped on! Brave for shy little Piper









Nutty noodle all over her beak









Piper seeing what smells so good??









Cleo headshot









Piper headshot


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Hahaha aw look at those grubby little beakies! Such a cute little pair of birdies


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

aww Cleo and Piper are adorable....as always


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

geenz said:


> Hahaha aw look at those grubby little beakies! Such a cute little pair of birdies


I love the messy beaks! So cute. Almost as cute as bath time birdies!! and Thanks 



xoxsarahxox said:


> aww Cleo and Piper are adorable....as always


I feel like all I post is pictures of them, but I can't help but to be a proud mommy!


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Look at all those cute birds, adorable pictures. I think Piper might be technologically gifted, it's funny how birds love computers, phones and things.

My 'tiels love those willow baskets too, and that toy in the first picture is really awesome.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Your birds are too adorable!


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

So very cute! What is nutty noodle?


----------



## ctaylor60 (Mar 28, 2011)

Melgann said:


> So very cute! What is nutty noodle?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

So cute!

So, what is "nutty noodle" ?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are adorable


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Nutty noodle is a soak and eat bird mix that is sold at my local bird store. It has fruits, veggies, cinnamon, pasta, nuts. You soak it, heat it, let it cool and feed it to them. They really enjoy it, and it gets them a variety of foods!


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow that sounds great I'm going to try and find some!


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

They are seriously too cute!!


----------



## Flutter Farm (Nov 21, 2010)

great pics ... looks like they are having so much fun


----------



## unicornlady7 (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful birds! Your pics made me LOL! And I LOVE those toys! My birds would too! Lol!


----------

